# Tuhon Ray L v R Tapi-Tapi Clip



## Guro Harold (Sep 21, 2006)

If you want to see Tuhon Ray Dionaldo do a variation of L vs R Tapi-Tapi (#1 and #2) go to this thread and view the clip starting at the 44th second mark.


----------



## chris arena (Sep 23, 2006)

I Love this video!  Especially where he passes the opponent weapon hand to the outside then fools em by going back around into the inside! Works on angle one and two!  At my little class today I got there early and practiced these moves from the video then worked with them in class with my intermediate players. and, THEY WORK!! Son of a gun! This video is the first time I ever noticed that kind of play. As of today, it is in my repetore!!

All kidding aside, I am a big fan of Tuhon Ray Dionaldo, I met him breifly at a Remy Presas Seminar in Atlanta Ga. when I was back east on business. Remy brought him as a guest and I was able to work out with him that one time in 1999. Wasn't he in line to be a Datu? But for reasons unknown to me it never quite came off? Is this correct or am I off a bit here?

Tuhon Ray moves in a way that I have been trying to immulate for years, If I can at least get 75% close I would be a happy man. As a student of Datu Worden, I too have a close love for the blade and the beauty and flow of there movements. It is no wonder that both Datu Worden and Tuhon Ray move the way they do!!

Chris A.


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 23, 2006)

chris arena said:


> I Love this video! Especially where he passes the opponent weapon hand to the outside then fools em by going back around into the inside! Works on angle one and two! At my little class today I got there early and practiced these moves from the video then worked with them in class with my intermediate players. and, THEY WORK!! Son of a gun! This video is the first time I ever noticed that kind of play. As of today, it is in my repetore!!
> 
> All kidding aside, I am a big fan of Tuhon Ray Dionaldo, I met him breifly at a Remy Presas Seminar in Atlanta Ga. when I was back east on business. Remy brought him as a guest and I was able to work out with him that one time in 1999. Wasn't he in line to be a Datu? But for reasons unknown to me it never quite came off? Is this correct or am I off a bit here?
> 
> ...


 
Hi Chris,

I am glad that you liked the video and I will pass it along to Tuhon Ray the next time I contact him (which is quite frequently).

As far as the title of "Datu", this is the first that I have heard of that. Officially speaking as a respresentative of Tuhon Ray, I can say the he is one of the few blade-oriented students of the late GM Remy Presas whom the Professor had ever endorsed on video ("Principles of the Blade"), where GM Presas stated that Tuhon Ray was a "protege".

Tuhon Ray has always been deeply touched by GM Presas' endorsement as well as the advice that he had passed to him. Ray's focus has always been on content more than annoucement.

Thanks again, Chris!

Guro Harold Evans
FCS-Kali NC State Representative


----------



## Darkmoon (Sep 28, 2006)

Man, That guy is smooth! I gotta study that.


----------

